# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  España pierde el primer arbitraje, con las alternativas

## ben-amar

Por si todavia debiamos pagar poco, ahora España, gracias a este gobierno, aun debe pagar otros cuantos milloncetes por el recorte que se hizo en el tema. Todo por beneficiar a las electricas y obedeciendo sus ordenes
http://cadenaser.com/ser/2017/05/05/...12_863344.html




Eladio Meizoso
Madrid
05/05/2017 - 14:00 h. CEST

El CIADI -Centro Internacional de Arreglo de Diferencias relativas a Inversiones- dependiente del Banco Mundial, ha estimado parcialmente la reclamación de un inversor británico y, en un laudo, obliga a España a compensarlo con 128 millones de euros más intereses por los cambios regulatorios que han recortado los ingresos de las energías renovables.

Eiser Infraestructure y su filial Energia Solar Luxembourg acudieron al CIADI por los recortes en las primas a las energías renovables aprobados por los sucesivos gobiernos españoles entre 2010 y 2013. Estas firmas participan en el capital de tres plantas termosolares en Ciudad Real y Badajoz, con una inversión global de casi 1.000 millones de euros.

El Ministerio de Energía ha anunciado que estudia recurrir el laudo. Pero otras fuentes consideran que un laudo de una corte de arbitraje aceptada previamente por ambas partes es difícilmente recurrible.
Con cargo al recibo

Si al final España tiene que pagar -señalan fuentes del Minsiterio- sería con cargo al superávit del sistema electrico y, en definitiva, al recibo de la luz.

El departamento que dirige el Ministro Álvaro Nadal trata de minimizar los efectos de esta decisión del CIADI, con el argumento de que no constituye "un precedente vinculante para otros arbitrajes pendientes". Recuerda que en dos laudos anteriores de cortes internacionales de arbitraje sobre el recorte de retribución a las renovables se dio la razón al gobierno español.
Casos pendientes

Están pendientes en torno a una treintena de demandas presentadas por inversores en energías renovables en España, que han acudido a cortes internacionales de arbitraje después de que los tribunales españoles hayan dado por buenos los cambios regulatorios en esta materia con el argumento de que las plantas afectadas siguen teniendo una retribución "razonable".

----------

frfmfrfm (05-may-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

Y eso es solo el primer arbitraje, aun quedan unos pocos

----------

frfmfrfm (05-may-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Era de esperar, no me coge por sorpresa. Y aún quedan decenas en espera.

Yo no le achaco la culpa a este gobierno, sino al que aprobó el Real Decreto 661/2007 y asociados. Ese Real Decreto fue un despropósito, un auténtico desastre de política energética... algunos pensaron que el dinero crece en los árboles, y nada más lejos de la realidad. Para algunos, fue el negocio del siglo. Para el resto del país, una ruina. La factura de las primas se disparó hasta casi los 200.000 mill. de euros, de los que aún quedan por pagar más de la mitad. Al gobierno se le fue la olla con las renovables. 

De aquellos polvos, estos lodos. Ahora, toca pagar las consecuencias. Eso sí, los que nos metieron en este lío no van a pagar un duro, lo pagaremos nosotros, los ciudadanos, en nuestros impuestos, en nuestra factura de la luz, mes tras mes, año tras año, por los siglos de los siglos... amén.

----------

frfmfrfm (05-may-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que dices, con todos mis respetos, no es cierto.
Las facturas nos las subieron antes de eso. El falso deficit tarifario se establecio bastante antes de las enrgias alternativas. Lo que pasa es que las electricas quieren todo el pastel para el y que, por narices, se apoye un plan de energia nuclear.
Quien diga lo contrario se engaña a si mismo.

----------

frfmfrfm (05-may-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Yo creo "ben-amar" que el défitit de tarifa se venía arrastrando e incrementando desde antes.
No demonicemos a las nucleares porque la parte del canon debida al parón de la moratoria ya se ha terminado y no hubiera existido de no producirse ese parón con varias centrales en construcción y con millonadas ya invertidas..
En cambio las "renovables" nacieron ya con plomo en el ala. Si desde el principio no se sobrepriman y se promete el oro y el moro a quien las montara creando un megadéficit, otro gallo nos cantara.
Lo que pasa es que aquí no aprendemos de la experiencia y claro, luego hay que arreglar los entuertos y si se corta el grifo los afectados recurren y acaban ganando. O sea, mal desde el origen.
Esta es mi humilde opinión respetando cualquiera otra. Saludos

----------

ben-amar (08-may-2017),F. Lázaro (14-may-2017)

----------

